# ALERT! Virus inside DvrBARS. Please clean.



## stubear334 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I downloaded DvrBARS about 2 weeks ago. My Norton 360 detected a virus within the program and proceeded to prevent it from running. I tried this several times and the same result occurred each time. 

Finally, I disabled my Norton antivirus & DvrBARS worked perfectly. However, upon restarting, my Norton software was damaged & my XP machine locked up repeatedly. XP finally fixed itself, but Norton is still screwed up.

The good news is that my Tivo works PERFECTLY! Thanks to the member who helped me with the image.

Use DvrBARS, but on a disconnected (from the network) computer that you really don't care about!

Stuart


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

stubear334 said:


> Hey guys, I downloaded DvrBARS about 2 weeks ago. My Norton 360 detected a virus within the program and proceeded to prevent it from running. I tried this several times and the same result occurred each time.
> 
> Finally, I disabled my Norton antivirus & DvrBARS worked perfectly. However, upon restarting, my Norton software was damaged & my XP machine locked up repeatedly. XP finally fixed itself, but Norton is still screwed up.
> 
> ...


Where did you download it from?

I just downloaded the file from the authoritative DvrBARS page and ran it through several antivirus checkers including Windows Defender, Kaspersky, and TrendNet. The file passes all checks without any malware/virus detected.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

stubear334 said:


> Hey guys, I downloaded DvrBARS about 2 weeks ago. My Norton 360 detected a virus within the program and proceeded to prevent it from running. I tried this several times and the same result occurred each time.
> 
> Finally, I disabled my Norton antivirus & DvrBARS worked perfectly. However, upon restarting, my Norton software was damaged & my XP machine locked up repeatedly. XP finally fixed itself, but Norton is still screwed up.
> 
> ...


It's not detecting a virus. That's one of Norton's most annoying features which is their reputation detection. So if a particular file/executable is not very prevalent among Norton users it's detected as WS.Reputation and you have to tell Norton to ignore it so it doesn't delete it. Many of the TiVo related utilities have a very small user base (MetaGenerator is another one) and get caught this way. Oh and I don't think there's any way to disable reputation scanning. 

WS.Reputation.2 is a detection for files that have a low reputation score based on analyzing data from Symantec's community of users and therefore are likely to be security risks. Detections of this type are based on Symantec's reputation-based security technology. Because this detection is based on a reputation score, it does not represent a specific class of threat like adware or spyware, but instead applies to all threat categories.

The reputation-based system uses "the wisdom of crowds" (Symantec's tens of millions of end users) connected to cloud-based intelligence to compute a reputation score for an application, and in the process identify malicious software in an entirely new way beyond traditional signatures and behavior-based detection techniques.

Scott


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

If XP and norton were damaged, I would suspect that your main drive is starting to go bad and sectors are being remapped. Check your drive with a good diagnostic program that does not rely on SMART alone to see if things are good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

while the reputation scan can't be disabled, the download can be approved by the user. if this approval "breaks" norton (it's happened to me once before), initiate a chat to support and they can fix it in 5 minutes by authorizing an update to your norton software to resolve the conflict/break.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If you downloaded DvrBARS from this forum the virus detection is a false positive. If you found a copy of it anywhere else please let me know so that I can try to shut it down.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

Didn't get a virus warning, but got a warning from Windows 10. Ran it anyways and 1.0.0.7 worked fine copying a Premiere 2TB drive. *Used a WD and had to WDIdle3 it.


----------



## Steve Taylor (Sep 29, 2019)

I've downloaded several copies (from this site) and have yet to get one to work
I have two different computers both with fresh installs of Win10 Pro - the program prompts for approval to run but when given permission it disappears - any suggestions, safe mode?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Steve Taylor said:


> I've downloaded several copies (from this site) and have yet to get one to work
> I have two different computers both with fresh installs of Win10 Pro - the program prompts for approval to run but when given permission it disappears - any suggestions, safe mode?


You may have a specific brand of SD card reader with a driver bug that kills DvrBARS as soon as it starts. You can temporarily disable the card reader in Device Manager, run DvrBARS, and re-enable it when you're done. I have the same problem with both of my Lenovo ThinkStations, but since I don't use SD cards I just disable it on a more permanent basis in the BIOS.


----------



## Steve Taylor (Sep 29, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> You may have a specific brand of SD card reader with a driver bug that kills DvrBARS as soon as it starts. You can temporarily disable the card reader in Device Manager, run DvrBARS, and re-enable it when you're done. I have the same problem with both of my Lenovo ThinkStations, but since I don't use SD cards I just disable it on a more permanent basis in the BIOS.


Thanks - I will give it a try and lyk


----------

